# Can i use my anti-mode mic with REW?



## Raphie (Aug 28, 2010)

I've got a Anti-Mode in my living room, but now want to use REW to calibrate my studio
I've got 3 Mics

Sennheiser 845
SE electronics 2200t
Antimode Mic

ofcourse i can order a Behringer EMC8000, but i was wondering if there are any CAL files for above mics?
Please advise?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

We have no calibration files for those mics, but if you can dig up a manufacturer’s frequency response graph, you can create your own. This post tells how to do that.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Nakor (Jun 26, 2006)

You can download a calibration file for the AntiMode microphone from the DSPeaker website. Look under Products > MicAmp.


Regards,

N


----------



## Raphie (Aug 28, 2010)

Owh nice, see if this works with my onboard soundcard.


----------



## achugh (Sep 28, 2010)

Checkout this thread.


----------

